# A good rifle "ammo size, game classification" chart?



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Do you have one you really like, and can you point me at it? Otherwise, I'm off to reinvent the wheel, looking at sites/pages like:


1source.basspro.com/news-tips/hunting-information/7482/use-rifle-caliber-chart-pick-right-ammo-hunting
shootingrangeindustries.com/caliber-vs-game-animal-chart-hunting-terrain-considerations-for-small-medium-large-quarry/
The basspro seems to have a decent "at a glance" chart for rifle calibers & game, but I'm a tad confused by where my 30-30 falls ... do I shoot a wild hog with it, or run? Looks like I could hunt deer within 100-yards (100 or 200', as there is no scope), but really need a 30-06 (with scope) or better?

Does this exist in a handy ref chart, or do I just have to spreadsheet it and build it up over time to get everything?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I couldn't view the chart 

keep in mind those are often about selling you anther gun.

hogs with a 30-30 I would use 170gr ammo if I could find it and keep shots under 100 yards usually the terrain you hunt hogs in keeps you well under that. but if all I could find 150s would work fine also.

*what do you want to hunt?*

more deer have been taken with 30-30 than any other single caliber , hogs are probably close.

in North America a 30-30 or 308 for a rifle will take virtually anything the only difference is at what range 30-30 at 100-150 and under for deer , you might want to go 75 and under for bear moose and elk. shot placement matters with everything.

yes a 30-06 will also take everything in NA at a little more distance 

if you can get 150gr-180gr of bullet of decent construction for your purpose going 2000fps or better it will do nicely on most anything.

optics are a matter of your eye sight and ability to see the target


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

What do you have if anything? Don't think about reinventing the wheel either way.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

with the current gun and ammo situation your probably making do with what you have.

I got the second link to work that is nice that they break it all down like that into classes most of use will never run into Bison we can shoot but I assure you a 30-30 behind the ear will work just fine.

a 22lr for small game is great but you can hunt smaller stuff with a bigger gun

I make what I call bunny buster 30-30 rounds 90gr cast bullet loaded with a tiny charge of pistol powder it takes a little reloading equipment

308 is about 94% or 30-06 most game will never know the difference

the Canadian rangers issue 308 rifles to their troops who patrol the norther border and handle charging polar bear they are not expecting them to shoot at long distances but their practice target is a charging polar bear.

I have talked with a few Alaskan natives who have taken bear and a lot of moose with 30-30 in a model 94 Winchester the one guy his grandfather purchased his Win m94 in 1952 and it has been his only hunting gun for 61 years. he does use good shot placement as a subsistence hunter he learned to wait till the moose steps out of the willows and water and up on to the trail the drop it right there with a neck shot.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I like my Winchester 94 in .30-30. I would like to try the Winchester (I think) Leverrevolution bullets. Like any firearm, practice, patience and placement. Good luck.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hornady makes Leverevelution 

if they shoot well from your gun they add considerable range to your guns effective distance providing a more aerodynamic bullet and the Leverevelution powder that is specialized to get top velocity without exceeding max pressure for a lever gun.

the tip is a pointed flexible polymer tip no detonate in the magazine and better ballistics


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Hornady makes Leverevelution
> 
> if they shoot well from your gun they add considerable range to your guns effective distance providing a more aerodynamic bullet and the Leverevelution powder that is specialized to get top velocity without exceeding max pressure for a lever gun.
> 
> the tip is a pointed flexible polymer tip no detonate in the magazine and better ballistics


Thank you. I stand corrected.


----------



## RSwink (Oct 15, 2013)

If I had a choice I would have a 22LR trainer, a small (5mm - 6mm), a medium (7mm - 8mm), and a large (8mm+ or 7mm+ Magnum). All of these in identical bolts actions, drillings, or single shots. These would have decent optics and be ready for serious hunts. For me this would be 22 LR, then 223, 204, 22-250, 243, or 25-06. Next would be either 6.5CM, 308, or 270. The big would be 30-06, 300WM, or even 338.

Then I would have a 30-30/44/357/35/444 lever action brush rifle. With peep or iron sights.

I would have a few shotguns, and I would prefer a 12 and a 410. But, since my wife has trouble with 12 gauge weight I need to keep the 20 in the mix. Preferably in pump and/or single/double.

Probably keep this theme running in hunting revolver, with 22LR, then a nice 327/38/357 and a 454/44. Add in some semi auto in 22LR, 9mm, 10mm/40, and 45.

Semi rifles on 22LR and 223. Then something around the 300BO, then a 308, and finally a 45 level rifle.

Mix then in with a good selection of bows, crossbows, sling shots, and a few spears and pikes and you realize that I went way off target.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Didn't realize the charts could be for selling more guns ... I'm shocked. Will build my own chart, leaving off the cape buffs and such ...

Sounds like my 30-30 can do most everything I need it to, but I need to focus more on the ammo, and possibly on a scope for it.

I just realized _all_ my rifles are 5 decades old (.22, 30-30, 20-guage) ... never thought about it. Is there a point where it's better to invest in a newer version (better technology), or spend more on the older ones?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

depending on your use updated iron sights something like this the skinner sight uses a rear peep and front post , lengthens the sight radius making for both quicker aiming and better precision.




__





1895 Sight


1895 Sight



www.skinnersights.com





optics are good also if your 30-30 is a lever gun the levers carry so nice without optic and for the typical 25-75 yard shot on game low powered optics or aperture sight work well.

yes firearms technology has changed in 50 years , however not that much as it effects the homestead 30-30 ,22lr , 20ga 
we have accurate consistent 22lr ammo with more options for higher velocity and many different bullet types however plane old lead hollow points still work quite well for most things around the homestead , keep your ammo dry and sealed in air tight containers.

optics have changed significantly in 50 years although if your not needing to shoot far , the clarity for cost has improved significantly.

20ga shotguns have not changed much unless your talking an auto loader. the ammunition has changed there have been improvements in wad design and patterns can be tighter longer with a little higher velocity. interchangeable chokes that screw into the end of the barrel are now common on most shotguns in a couple minutes you can go from skeet to turkey with change of choke and ammunition.

if you were having no problem hitting a pigeon flying from the barn door before things won't change much for you now.

some things that made advancements 
accuracy is at a whole new level the number of 1moa guaranteed guns on the market is huge this is barrel manufacture , tolerances , and manufacturing techniques as well as ammunition construction and tolerances.
(an MOA is a minute of angle 1/60th of a degree 1.047 inches at 100 yards)
Doppler radar and high speed photography helped big in understanding what a bullet was doing in flight.
in the 1940s if a rifle shot exceptionally well it was pulled from general service and put into service with snipers and an optic was added.
today we have a greater understanding of building a rifle that will hold the 10ring on a target at 1000 yards almost out of the box.
semi auto rifles and the ways to customize them, get a higher effective rate of fire from them through ergonomics , optics/sights and recoil reduction.
how to get a lighter more compact firearm that can serve multiple roles transitioning in under a second
our troops now need , not that they wouldn't have liked it before to go from clearing rooms with compact arms to engaging targets at 50-350 yards as they step out of a door 

handguns have changed a lot over the last 50 years ergonomics , ammunition capacity ,weight, materials , sights , grip and technique. how we train pistol shooting has probably changed the most. the role of the pistol in combat and civilian service alike.

in 1970 we were just getting into the double stack semi auto with a double/single trigger. although most of your competition shooters in 1970 carried a 1911 single stack in 45acp.
9mm while having been around since 1902 hadn't really gained popularity in the US it was starting the "wonder 9s" double stack semi-auto handguns progressed through the 70s 80s and 90s then the "plastic fantastic" 90s to current.
"combat Tupperware" took a lot of harassing yet is the most common service pistol today 

had I told you in 1971 that a sub 2 pound handgun could carry 18-22 rounds , be almost impervious to weather , shoot fast as a slicked up 1911 and the slide cycled almost flat allowing shot to shot times on target that could rival the competition guns of the day and the prescribed maintenance besides a wipe down and lube was at 5K round and could be performed with a single punch and a one day armorers class could teach an armorer to keep a fleet of these guns running it top condition with just a few tools that would fit in a small tool bag.


if your shooting deer or varmints around the homestead you may or may not want to take advantage some of these advancments.

that said there are plenty of hundred year old guns out there that are entirely serviceable as an example there are many a 1898 Mauser action out there built around the time of the first world war or just after , a new trigger , barrel , and optic make a fine and serviceable using rifle to last you the rest of your life your grandkids might mount a new scope when your gone and have it last the rest of their lifetime.


ammunition has also changed a lot , a common cup and core lead bullet with copper jacket is still around and very effective , however bonding of the core to the jacket , tolerances and aerodynamics as well as terminal ballistics , how the bullet performs at the target how it expands and when.

for as much as had changed to push the limits of everything a common cup and core bullet that was available in 1971 is available today and still puts venison on the table at the typical ranges.


largely if depends on what your plans are , if your were to want to upgrade personal defenses a semi auto rifle setup , hand gun and some training might be in order.

if your comfortable where you are focus on stocking more ammo for what you have and possibly common replacement parts extractors , ejectors , springs and firing pins , screws ect..


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

30-30 Is a great caliber for deer and wild hogs at 150 yards and under if the shooter does his part.
Probably have been more deer killed with a 30-30 than just about any other cartridge.


----------

